# ماهي الدوارت المهمة لمهندسي الإنتاج؟



## الجوكر (15 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجوا ان تفيدوني بالدوارت المخصصة لمهندسي الإنتــاج؟ التي قد تفيد مستقبلاً


وشكراً


----------



## eagle arrow (17 مارس 2012)

تشغيل ال cnc 
solid edge 
solid works 
inventor 
art cam 
كل دول لو عايز تشتغل في التصميم 
اكيد مش هاتاخدهم كلهم ممكن تاخد برنامج في الكاد و برنامج في الكام 
فحوصات اللحام حاجه مهمة جدا 
ممكن تنزل تدريب في المصانع الحربية و تتعلم الخراطه 
حاجات كتير بس دول اللي انا اعرفهم


----------



## الجوكر (17 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخوي..بس هذي برامج للتصميم وعمل على الكمبيوتر وأغلبها رسم هندسي..مشكور اخوي وباخذها بعين الإعتبــأر

بس سؤالي عن الدورات اللي تخص الإنتــاج كإدارة إنتــاج,,اللي تهتم بالجانب الإداري


----------



## eagle arrow (17 مارس 2012)

supply chain management 
quality control 
project management 
marketing 
دول تقريبا اهم حاجات عندنا في مصر


----------



## مهندعثمان (26 مارس 2012)

دوره في تنفيذ التصاميم ميدانياً _ كيفيه تشكيل المعادن ( في الدرفله ) _ اللحام بأنواعه المختلفه _ قطع المعادن وكلما اعرف يا باش مهندس الجوكر بخبرك


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته - اولا اى دورات ستكون على حسب المجال التى اخترته للعمل به ؟ مثلا فى مجال اللحام يوجد دورات pt-ut-mt-rt بالاضافه الى cswipودوره الاكواد المختلفه
بالنسبه للعمل فى اداره التخطيط دوره pmp وهى project management profisional ويوجد البرامج الخاصه بها مثل بريمافيرا والميكروسوفت بروجكت 
وهكذا فى مجال التصميم او فى مجال التنفيذ فى مشروع -بعض مهندسين الانتاج تعمل فى الصيانه - وبعضهم يعمل فى الورش الميكانيكيه - وبعضهم يعمل فى سباكه المعادن وكل ما سبق له دورات خاصه وبرامج خاصه فى تنفيذه


----------



## emaf (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الدورات على حسب الى ماذا تميل انت (بمعنى بعض المهندسين يميل الى التخطيط والادارة فذلك يلزم له دورات primavira ,supply chain management,project management 
,green belt, 6 sigma 
البعض يميل الى مهندس مشروع وذلك ليس له دورات معينة ولكنه بالخبرة وتاتى الدورات بعد ذلك 
والبعض يميل الى التصميم والمكتب الفنى ( دورات هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=320636#ixzz1rNuEGU9Q

cnc 
solid edge 
solid works 
inventor 
art cam واكيد Autocad 

والبعض يميل الى التفتيش على اللحام وهو اصعب المجالات على ما اعلم لان دوراته كثيرة وعلومه اكثر (pt-ut-mt-rt cswip) وايضا علوم metallurgi ,welding 
وفى ناس تحب انها تشتغل وبعد ذلك تاخذ الدورات وده فى راليى الافضل .


----------



## Abdullah Abu Tarbo (19 أبريل 2012)

Lean Manufacturing is the best option


----------



## 3abid (30 أبريل 2012)

lean manufacturing
total productivité maintenance
total qualité management
projects management
supply chain
lean-six segma
process management
...........


----------



## الحصنلوجي (24 مايو 2012)

Autocad 
Inventor
TQM ( Total Quality managment )0
صيانة مكائن الCnC


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

هل هناك مواقع تقوم بعمل شرح شامل حول هذه البرامج او المكائن؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## virtualknight (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

